# Cuddler? Or Scared to Move?



## sneuhogs (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!
So I just brought home my new hedgie, Crosby, last Sunday. I've had him home for a week and he seems to be settling in well. He is about 14/15 weeks old and I think he's chocolate, although i'm not entirely sure. He is usually very huffy and poppy when i pick him up but once i put him down he unrolls in about 20 seconds and explores a bit, which is great. I usually take him out around 630/7 and make a nice cozy area for him on my lap. He usually burrows under everything and doesn't move until i put him back in his cage. I'm a little worried that this scares him so much that he just decides to stay still ... His quills usually go down and he's not huffing... but he also isn't exploring. It looks like he just goes to sleep but i'm not sure...If he is sleeping, can I keep him out for long periods of time? Like, right now he is on my lap and has been for about an hour... is that too long for the first couple of bonding weeks? 
What do you guys think?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like you have a cuddler


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would tend to think you have a cuddler as well. I don't think that you would be able to suppress an explorer's natural desire to explore. 
And if my Pepper is any indication...an explorer would just run and fidget and try to get away. Not really just stay put. 

As far as time...I have each of my hedgies out on my lap for about 45 minutes to 1 + hours each. 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## sneuhogs (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks!
Those are both very helpful. I'm stoked that he may be a cuddler! He ended up sleeping on me for over 2 hours - I didn't want to disturb him so I just kept him on my lap and he seemed quite content! Once I put him back in his cage he had a nibble of food and went back to sleep. Can't wait to do some more cuddling tomorrow! I feel much better knowing that i'm not torturing him by keeping him on my lap! Thanks!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha yeah, I felt the same way when I first got Kashi  If the quills are down usually it means they feel nice and safe ^_^ You could try petting his quills while he's sleeping, or put your hand next to him when he's in his cuddle sack, etc. Kashi loves getting his face pet while he sleeps ^_^


----------



## sneuhogs (Feb 12, 2012)

Also, he seems very relaxed while on me, but as soon as I pick him up to put him back in his cage he pops and hisses again... is that totally counteractive to the bonding session? Like, the last thing he remembers from being out is that stressful time being put back in! Oysh.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think most hedgies make a fuss when they're being picked up to be taken in/out of their cage. Probably because we are bothering them when they're comfortable :lol: I wouldn't worry too much about it ^_^ Kashi still huffs and puffs when it's time to go back or when I take him out of his igloo


----------

